

“Startup” Shirt - bravura
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1432511299/startup-shirt#

======
fiatjaf
Is this a new thing? Kickstarters for shirts? I like this idea.

------
minimaxir
This isn't how satire works. Satire usually has a _point_.

